# Dayton 5 Rivers parks hunt



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I put in for the 5 River parks hunt near Dayton and I need to select 7 properties to choose from which to hunt. Wondering if anyone has ever hunted these properties and could off advice which one to put in for. I have to select before this Sunday. Thanks for any information!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I’ve hunted carriage hill and huffman damn for the past 5 years. I have friends that hunt Germantown. I’m glad you got selected, there is allot of good land to hunt in the program. It’s unfortunate they changed their lottery rules last year and this year. A lot of people are upset because so many people rely on that land to hunt. What questions do you have about the areas?


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I did a lot of work over the years at Germantown. I have seen really nice bucks there


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted it about 13 yrs ago while I still lived in Springboro . I hunted a couple different zones in Germantown Reserve and killed does each yr except my first year when I hunted the last hunt . 
It was earn a buck at that time . If you killed a deer you were automatically in for the next yr also. 

I had good luck hunting the first time block . I saw a good number of deer but it wasn't fish in a barrel . The surrounding areas around Germantown are hunted so the deer weren't naive . 
I can't speak for any of the other parks . And the last yr I hunted it was 2010 . So things have possibly changed alot


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Live right by taylorsville damn. Lots of deer. Constantly see them. Had 20 on my 1 acre when I moved in 10 years ago. Since the hunts started in, only see 4-5 does until acorns and rut. Then several bucks roam the hood. Years ago I hunted carriage hill and saw plenty. Can’t comment on others. But they document all deer taken. Check out last year’s numbers. Good luck. Enjoy. Follow the rules.


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

tudkey said:


> Live right by taylorsville damn. Lots of deer. Constantly see them. Had 20 on my 1 acre when I moved in 10 years ago. Since the hunts started in, only see 4-5 does until acorns and rut. Then several bucks roam the hood. Years ago I hunted carriage hill and saw plenty. Can’t comment on others. But they document all deer taken. Check out last year’s numbers. Good luck. Enjoy. Follow the rules.


I live about a mile from there, and hike the trails often, and ride the bike path from there up to Old Springfield Rd. See lots of deer down by the river on the N/E side of the Dam. Watched a big buck swim cross the river last year..really cool..


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I usually recommend choosing the ones closest to your house as well. I have hunted in the parks for over ten years in quite a few of the different parks. Germantown has some of the prettiest and oldest growth forest. Medlar offers some nice meadows mixed with mature woods too. I have killed deer in almost all the parks I hunt and seen giant bucks in all them also. Good luck and see you in the program!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I have to send them a list of my top 7 spots and then they select a person at a time and if your top spot is still open then you get it. If its full then they select your next one in your list. This year if you were drawn you get to hunt your area you chose for the whole year.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have to send them a list of my top 7 spots and then they select a person at a time and if your top spot is still open then you get it. If its full then they select your next one in your list. This year if you were drawn you get to hunt your area you chose for the whole year.


Yes, I think they made that change because those of us that got to hunt the program the full season last year made great numbers. Still the problem is that a great deal of hunters rely on that hunt to be able to hunt. I wish they’d go back to the old lottery system. I agree with chris1162 I’d choose the closest park to your house. If you’re just going for meat you’ll get a deer from any of them. If you don’t mind me asking what area do you live in?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I hunted the huffman area a few years back... it was near the mamba bike trail area...Ended up taking a doe...There were good numbers of deer in the area but I just wanted to get my dear and be done


----------

